# Hello from southern WV



## gscforester (Jan 26, 2013)

This will be my forth year with bees, I currently have five hives, and plan to at least double that number this year. I have read this forum a lot over the last few years, just decided to join to be able to ask and attempt to answer questions. I am planning to produce queens this year for myself, friends, and with luck customers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GSCF!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

You could advertise high altitude queens  WVMJ


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## gscforester (Jan 26, 2013)

WVMJ said:


> You could advertise high altitude queens  WVMJ


I am not quite up in the Appalachians, some of my bees are at 1,600 ft and some at 1,400 ft.


----------

